# Taille du texte, résolution, pixels par pouce



## Sobé (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que David, qui n'a pas reçu de réponse depuis le 2 février. Quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse ? 
Sobé

"J'ai acheté un iMac 21" récemment avec Snow Leopard. C'est fantastique, sauf que tout est écrit trop petit. Et j'ai les yeux qui fatigues très vite. C'est un pb général dans toutes les applications. J'ai cru comprendre que c'est à cause de l'écran qui a une résolution de 100 pixels par pouce alors que les autres écrans sont à 72 ou 85 ppp.

Existe-t-il une solution pour que toutes les applications prennent en compte cette résolution ?

Certes, il existe des solutions ponctuelles, comme par exemple zoomer à 150% pour afficher à 100% sous word, ou agrandir le texte sous Safari, mais ca ne règle pas tout.
En particulier sous Safari, agrandir le texte à souvent pour effet de chambouler la mise en page.
J'ai essayé de changé la résolution à 1600x900 mais alors tout paraît un peu flou. Sans doute parce que ce n'est pas la résolution native de l'écran LCD.

Merci d'avance pour vos bon conseils,
David"


----------



## tadaa9 (7 Août 2010)

Salut,

Je cherchai moi aussi ! Je pense que la solution est ici :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/taille-des-polices-dans-la-barre-laterale-297017.html

Il y a tout un panneau pour choisir la police des différentes écritures du système et des logiciels utilisant l'interface par défaut.

Pluche.


----------



## optimist (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Dans le même genre de problème, j'aimerais savoir si on peut "foncer" le trait des polices.

J'ai un problème de vue et je trouve le trait des lettres, que ce soit sur Internet ou des documents, un peu laiteux. J'aimerais avoir un trait un peu plus noir.

Pour biaiser actullement j'agrandis le texte.

Merci d'avance.

J'ai un I MAC OSX 10.5.8


----------

